# English riders do you ride on contact on the trails?



## livelovelaughride (Sep 13, 2011)

My guy has been great on the trails for the last several months. 
But last week he managed to trip, go down on one knee, and got back up. I think he tripped on a tree root, and he was wearing one of those black mesh fly masks. The trail is both in the shade and in the sun. And when we walk on the trails I usually have him on a loose rein. He has a great forward walk but is probably on the forehand.

Should I be on a contact and be aware of half halting while on the trail to rebalance him? What do you do?


----------



## BornToRun (Sep 18, 2011)

While I think it's nice for trails to be relaxing for horse and rider, I don't think it's such a good idea to be riding out with long, loose reins. There are usually more things out there to trip on and spook at. I do ride with contact on the trails, but not as much as I do when we're in the arena. If your horse goes down or takes off, you can't effectively use your reins to help them, because they aren't there.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

My horse can be a bit spooky, so I typically ride with contact.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I vary between them. I ask him to do some things, like stop, back up, sidle left/right, come onto the bit, slow down, then walk on. And when he does a couple, I give him a long rein and let him go on the buckle for a bit. But, I change things up with the contact. And, it depends on how he feels. whether he's worrying about things in the bushes or not.

if the horse is tripping a lot, then you might have to ask him to walk with more push from behind and more balance . If you do, then try to find other times to be able to offer him a long, loose rein ans a reward. Certainly, when standing around.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

I trail ride all of my horses the same way with the same equipment as I do when I school. After awhile--I mean YEARS--my horses pick up that a slack rein means walk and relax, and if I pick up the reins and the contact, we're moving out to the trot or canter. Still, it means the same as I ask for and ride in the arena--NO SURPRISES for my horses on the trail. =D


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I've spent most of my riding life in the UK riding on roads that are either really busy or narrow country lanes with a 60mph speed limit where you never know whats likely to be coming round a bend at the same time as your horse hops over just a few inches because a killer sparrow leapt out
Because of this by habit I do tend to always ride with some contact - albeit light - and I find it really hard to have long loose reins especially as my horses aren't used to it
I do allow them to relax and I try relax myself though I am always alert and listening to them, if a horse does spook I don't want them to get into the habit of doing anything more than a small jump forward or sideways
I can remember reading ages ago that many head & neck injuries in falls happen when the horse just tripped and went down and the rider got ejected over the neck or shoulder.


----------



## roo (Aug 18, 2013)

I used to do hunter/jumper and my lesson group went on a trail ride.my instructor told me to ride with a loose rein because the horse i was riding was bombproof.well a tarp caught in a tree scared her and she bucked and bolted. I fell off and her back hooves hit my right knee.my ligaments didnt heal correctly and ive got arthritis in my knee.i stopped doing hunter/jumper because my knee will swell up and it gets painful.So after that experience id recommend to anybody to ride with contact,you never know whats going to happen.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I admire you folks in the UK deal with all that on the road. it takes cajones!


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

I don't ride with contact on the trail unless I'm telling my horse to do something. I expect my horse to have the sense to walk and continue walking on a lose rein. I do the same thing at the trot and canter; I set the speed and only pick up the reins if my horse needs a talking to. I believe trail horses should be given some responsibility. My trail horses' jobs are to follow the trail and navigate the terrain without my having to babysit them. 

I especially keep a lose rein through rough stuff. Horses know how to use their heads and necks to balance themselves better than I do.

Also, it's not like the reins aren't still there. If my horse bolts or spooks, I will take half a second to pick up that slack.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I vary throughout my ride- usually I have light contact, looser than I would ride with in the arena. When we're just ambling along on a nice flat stretch I'll let the reins out, and if we encounter something that makes my horse nervous I'll take a little more contact.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

I ride an Australian style saddle with a western Jr Cowhorse Dogbone bit, so my comments might be as confusing as my riding style, but...

1 - If the horse has an unbalanced GAIT, then I'll work with her in the arena to get it better. If she (Mia) has a gait where she is way too far forward (canter), then cantering is arena-only until I'm fully confident (not yet) she is cured and will carry herself in a more balanced manner. Mia has gotten so far forward cantering in an arena that I thought we might flip. She's better, but we have more arena work to do before I trust her on the trail at a canter.

2 - If the horse isn't paying attention, or is nervous, then I may ride with some contact. Western one-handed style, that means lifting the reins and letting the leverage amplify the change in weight to create an awareness that I'm there. The Jr Cowhorse has a ratio of 1.25 to 1, so a pound on the reins is 1.25 pounds in her mouth. That is small enough I will sometimes ride with 2 hands, most of the slack out, pinkie on the rein and playing with it a little. I wouldn't do that with Trooper, because Trooper is an ex-ranch horse who doesn't want someone in his mouth. Mia likes it sometimes.

I will also start moving her feet - from the left side of the trail to the right, or a quicker walk, followed by a slower one, followed by a light jog - something, ANYTHING to remind her I'm there and paying attention.

3 - Rough terrain/falling. I give her all the slack I can so she can move her head as needed to keep/regain her balance. That is why I think it is important to work on self-carriage in the arena as well. I have no objection to riding with contact full time, but I also want her to learn to take care of herself (and me).

For situation #3, I think of this 1890 poem from Australia:
_ He sent the flint stones flying, but the pony kept his feet,_
_ He cleared the fallen timber in his stride,_
_ And the man from Snowy River never shifted in his seat -_
_ It was grand to see that mountain horseman ride._
_ Through the stringybarks and saplings, on the rough and broken ground,_
_ Down the hillside at a racing pace he went;_
_ And he never drew the bridle till he landed safe and sound,_
_ At the bottom of that terrible descent._

_








_
As an interesting historical note, some argue the real-life inspiration for the above poem was a ride made by Charlie Mac (Charlie McKeahnie - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia). If so, his luck ran out 10 years later when he died riding horses...

BTW - in addition to being a confused rider, I'm not an expert in anything. I'm certainly not an expert in riding with contact, on the bit, or anything English! :wink:​


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I ride my horse on the buckle if we are just walking along a trail and the footing is good. If I am in a place that has dangerous footing, I will gather my reins and collect my horse. I often trot or canter without much if any contact, but I will take all the slack out of the reins so that I have them ready if I need them. My horse is so used to a loose rein on the trail that she gets annoyed if I make her stay collected for too long.


----------



## callidorre (Dec 7, 2011)

It varies on what we're doing. Not much different than in the ring, except there's more on the buckle relaxed walking time than in the ring. If we're just walking along and not working on anything, I'm on the buckle. I pick up my reins and some contact for trotting and cantering. Varied contact if I decide to do some ringwork type riding or just play around on the trails. I give him his head for tricky footing so he can pick his way through, unless there's some particular reason not to.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

I ride with a contact in traffic for safety, but drop it on the quiet roads, but sometimes I school on a hack so work on shoulder in, travers etc. so have a contact 

(obviously anything faster than a trot is with a contact as my TB would give me too fast a gallop without one!:lol


----------



## smguidotti (Jul 31, 2012)

It depends if my mare is closer to or in heat. If she's feeling Mother Nature's urges she is irritated which means she is more likely to throw a tantrum, scare herself, lose focus, grunt more deeply for her grain than usual, then have an emotional breakdown when I leave her to go home.
After the dreaded cycles conclude I can walk on the buckle of my reins *anywhere*.


----------



## livelovelaughride (Sep 13, 2011)

Thanks for all your comments. I'm going to give up half halting for the time being on the trail unless I need to. It was getting irritating, at least to me. 

Anyway, on our last ride out, I rode with a lighter contact and he didn't root for more rein, so that's a good thing!


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

I want to add that if you trust your horse BUT you horse isn't versed in trail riding, try riding with a stronger bit. "Corporal" (1982-2009, RIP) was ridable with a snaffle pretty much all of the time, BUT when I went trail riding, I rode him with a curb. If he spooked--show me an Arab that DOESN'T enjoy recreational spooking!!--I could pull him back. Funny, he NEVER bolted, but that's what you get when your horse has miles and miles and miles on them.


----------



## Flipper (Jul 25, 2012)

I would say your issue is riding with a mesh fly mask. I see them as acting like sunglasses so its one thing in an open field, but I would never ride in a shaded area. Most likely he just couldn't see very well , especially if he has been fine for several months. Get one of those fly fringes if you want to stop flys. I think a loose rein is fine as long as you have the reflexes to grab them quick in an emergency - which beginners often don't. 

As a rider in the Uk on roads and busy bridle ways I will always ride with some contact.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

I really like the idea of the fly fringe, but I prefer this.
Basic Crochet Fringe Fly Veil - Statelinetack.com


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Corporal said:


> I want to add that if you trust your horse BUT you horse isn't versed in trail riding, try riding with a stronger bit. "Corporal" (1982-2009, RIP) was ridable with a snaffle pretty much all of the time, BUT when I went trail riding, I rode him with a curb. If he spooked--show me an Arab that DOESN'T enjoy recreational spooking!!--I could pull him back. Funny, he NEVER bolted, but that's what you get when your horse has miles and miles and miles on them.


 Agree
I think that bolting after a spook can be a learned habit - in fact bolting on its own the same so a stronger bit can help a lot.
If you ride your horse in a way that you are always alert enough, strong enough and fast enough to contain the spook it usually never goes beyond a jump on the spot and they learn how to control their fear/flight reaction


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

I switch back and forth. My mare is pretty steady and confident. At the walk and trot I can leave my reins loose and she's fine, same at the canter, but usually on trails we gallop and I keep some contact so we don't get Willy nilly all over the place.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jimgreene (Sep 13, 2013)

I've no idea


----------



## malo (Sep 13, 2013)

I usually ride dressage in the arena with my horse but when we ride on trail I always leave the reins loose and I educate my horse so he doesn't need contact to respect the speed. 

I think it's safer to ride with loose reins because then horses can use their head and neck to balance themselves particularly when the trail is rough or the horse is clumsy. 

When I am riding on a a busy road I think it is especially important to keep the reins loose because you send the signal to the horse "I'm ok, nothing to fear, carry on" whereas if you keep the contact you could send the other signal "BEWARE we may die soon".


----------



## Eole (Apr 19, 2013)

I ride my arabians on loose reins most of the time. My pulling-spooky mare became suddenly calm and reliable when I finally let go of the reins. It made of world of difference! She's also using her back and hind better that way. Like Malo, I think they need their neck-head for balance on technical trails. It's their job to keep the speed. I'm still the navigator and will use neck-rein, seat and leg for direction.

On each ride, I ride short periods in contact, same as in the ring, for training purposes and also when they get spooky or distracted. We "work": straightness, leg-yields etc. It gets their mind working.


----------

